# A Chance In Hell (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Inglourious Basterds* meets *Day of the Dead*?

Sure, why not.  Sounds like it could be interesting given the Nazis and weird Frankenstein-like experiements.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15070

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1594426/


----------

